# Michael Jackson



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

What are the thoughts on this phenomenal artist around here? I love it best when he sang live and dancing came second, even though dancing is a huge part of what I love about him. But, when the vocals aren't live, it loses a whole lot in terms of the music IMO.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm not a fan, but what I do know about Michael was he was at his best when Quincy Jones was behind the productions.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Not my cuppa tea. I'm not into that slick dance pop music. I could never get into Prince either.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I was and always will be an MJ fan. Beat It, Thriller, Rock with You, Don't Stop til you Get Enough. I don't need visuals for those. He also had a unique voice.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> I was and always will be an MJ fan. Beat It, Thriller, Rock with You, Don't Stop til you Get Enough. I don't need visuals for those. He also had a unique voice.


Ya, he had technique but TONS of emotion too.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

starthrower said:


> Not my cuppa tea. I'm not into that slick dance pop music. I could never get into Prince either.


Same here, really - I would have liked the Jackson 5's earlier soul music but I couldn't take to MJs helium-high pre-adolescent vocals. The later Jacksons stuff was too smooth and Jacko's solo output summed up why I disliked so much pop music in the 80s and 90s, but that is just my taste and is not intended to deny the fact that he was undoubtedly a talented man.

I do like Prince, though - his work was more interesting to me as befitting a bloke who could pretty much play anything, write anything and produce his own stuff.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

elgars ghost said:


> Same here, really - I would have liked the Jackson 5's earlier soul music but I couldn't take to MJs helium-high pre-adolescent vocals. The later Jacksons stuff was too smooth and Jacko's solo output summed up why I disliked so much pop music in the 80s and 90s, but that is just my taste and is not intended to deny the fact that he was undoubtedly a talented man.
> 
> I do like Prince, though - his work was more interesting to me as befitting a bloke who could pretty much play anything, write anything and produce his own stuff.


Fair enough!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

There was a set of instrumental music by Prince on YouTube that I liked. But I don't care for his singing, and all of those lovey, sexy lyrics he writes. I guess the women dig that schtick. Critics and fans raved about his guitar playing but it doesn't do anything for me. His soloing is all flash, and sounds rather generic to my ears.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


> There was a set of instrumental music by Prince on YouTube that I liked. But I don't care for his singing, and all of those lovey, sexy lyrics he writes. I guess the women dig that schtick. Critics and fans raved about his guitar playing but it doesn't do anything for me. His soloing is all flash, and sounds rather generic to my ears.


There is a version of him soloing over guitar gently weeps that is really impressive.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

Yes, I've seen that - nice sound from that ol' faithful telecaster copy!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Beat it or Billie Jean are great pop tunes. Simple stuff but very effective. I think that what I like the most about his best tunes is the fact that rhythmically those songs are enthralling.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

starthrower said:


> There was a set of instrumental music by Prince on YouTube that I liked. But I don't care for his singing, and all of those lovey, sexy lyrics he writes. I guess the women dig that schtick. Critics and fans raved about his guitar playing but it doesn't do anything for me. His soloing is all flash, and sounds rather generic to my ears.


I appreciate what you saying. As regards Prince's guitar work, I was just happy to hear him rock it up at times bearing in mind that he could easily have immersed himself nigh-on exclusively in keyboard-based pop/rock which definitely would have reduced my appreciation of him. One album of his which goes under the radar is _Chaos and Disorder_ from 1996 - OK, the album was a potboiler in order to quickly complete his WB contract but the guitar was probably more prominent on it than it was on any of his other releases.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> There is a version of him soloing over guitar gently weeps that is really impressive.


I'd rather listen to the original. But for black popular music I'm more old school. I like the older vocal groups, and I love Curtis Mayfield. Other than that I listen to the blues guys. Bobby Blue Bland is one of the best singers ever, imo. And I love all the guitar players.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

In my opinion Prince is great as a rhythmic guitarist. His leads are quite generic, as Starthrower says. Even that famous version of While my guitar gently weeps... it's not bad, but I suspect that the fact that Prince is looking cool while playing it is more important than the things he's playing.
In my opinion the strength of his music has to be found in other things. For instance The ballad of Dorothy Parker is one of the most brilliant and original "pop" songs I've ever heard, in terms of sound (that there is all but slick), arrangement and lyrics.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

For Michael Jackson I'll go with the pre-Thriller stuff if I have to listen. My wife plays that stuff.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I agree about Prince being a generic lead player. Two of my favorite current guitarists are Trey Anastasio (Phish) and Tim Reynolds (Dave Matthews Band), but are very unique and awesome. With Trey though, I think him and the band need to study Miles Davis more to figure out how to be on point in their extended jams every time.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


> For Michael Jackson I'll go with the pre-Thriller stuff if I have to listen. My wife plays that stuff.


Including Off The Wall?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I avoided Michael Jackson like the plague (and all other pop music), but admit he was very talented and probably several cuts about most pop artists.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> I avoided Michael Jackson like the plague (and all other pop music), but admit he was very talented and probably several cuts about most pop artists.


From dangerous forward, his lyrics got more diverse than being just about love.


----------

